# Humidifier-what to avoid?



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm looking for a humidifier to modify to use for a vivarium build I'm prepping. I've noted a few I've looked at have product details like "coated with antifungal ___ to prevent mold and mildew" or "antibacterial coating". For those that might not know, benificisl bacteria is often grown in the water if the false bottom with the use of clay media for it to live on.. Anti bacteria tends to not discrimination between good and bad bacterial.. Also not sure if fogging a tank (that will eventually have frog in it) with a humidifier pumping fungalcidal preventative goodnes chemicals??
So am I being a nervous nelly and this is really a non issue? Or should I make it a point to avoid such humidifiers? Any brand reccomendation (prefer $10-35 range if possible also prefer something I can local and not online only), or ones I should avoid (that you've had bad exsperinces with- loud, breaks, leaks)?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe avoiding the antibacterial/antifungal types would be best. All you really need is a atomizer, really. 

I have been using something like this for a while now: New in Box CVS Portable Ultrasonic Humidifier Soothing Cool Mist | eBay


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

*\[P'0*



JPccusa said:


> I believe avoiding the antibacterial/antifungal types would be best. All you really need is a atomizer, really.
> 
> I have been using something like this for a while now: New in Box CVS Portable Ultrasonic Humidifier Soothing Cool Mist | eBay


Thank you for the response. I wonder why that product is no longer available at cvs? Sadly I did not see the thread update until after I got back from grabbing this at Walmart for about $15... hoping to mod it, but if it sucks its fairly cheap so I won't be to upset. Obviously won't be using the vic stuff in it, and may use a different reservoir (tupperware/plastic bin) as the plastic smells of vic-ness seems imbedded in the container given (but not the motor/tech part).


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the model you got is a steamer, not a cool mist vaporizor and is likely going to produce hot steam which will kill your plants and frogs. You want to get a cool mist ULTRASONIC humidifier. I made the mistake of buying one that only pushes air through a wet filter cartridge, which may help humidify a room but does not make a true mist like you are trying to achieve.


----------



## buggerdtp (Jan 14, 2014)

You certainly don't want warm mist! Cool mist, ultrasonic as previously mentioned is what you want.


----------



## CosmicFool (Jul 9, 2014)

I've got one of these 
Amazon.com: Mini Office/Bedroom Ultra-sonic Humidifier: Health & Personal Care

I think I've seen them as low as $20 on eBay

it leaks vapor slightly where the blue meets the white
but I was able to attach a hose running to my tank with no extra work


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

Ah [censor] didn't notice that >.< saw the price and just grabbed it. Looks like I'll be returning that thing and searching some more.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm going to need one with enough umph to work to humidify a 40g breeders as I'll be doing a large tank.. looking at videos of the cvs portable one listed farther up the thread it doesn't seem to emit enough to be usable in that size tank (maybe it is for the smaller 10g tanks).


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

My tank is 90 gallons. I use the ultrasonic humidifier for only 15 minutes a day and for "special fog effect" only. Humidity in my tank is maintained by having lots of plants and by misting with an automatic sprayer. Hand sprayers work just as well if you don't want to invest on an automatic system.

Do you plan to not spray the tank and have the ultrasonic humidifier run 24/7?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I use a zoo med repti fogger for a 40 breeder and it does a good job. The one posted by JP looks to be very similar in design.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

JPccusa said:


> My tank is 90 gallons. I use the ultrasonic humidifier for only 15 minutes a day and for "special fog effect" only. Humidity in my tank is maintained by having lots of plants and by misting with an automatic sprayer. Hand sprayers work just as well if you don't want to invest on an automatic system.
> 
> Do you plan to not spray the tank and have the ultrasonic humidifier run 24/7?


I was going to use the humidifier + heating the water in the false bottom via tank heater to be the main humidity maker and hand mist 1-3x a day for an added boost/for the plants (I'll be using emersed aquatic plants). But I want a humidifier that can keep the tank humid if I miss a misting/overnight.. also being able to get a fog effect would be a nice touch. 
I'd rather not buy a misting system as it seems you have to dish out triple digit $ to get something good.. also not a huge fan of visible equipment in the tank.. so I guess I'll be manual misting. _If _I ever intend to breed frogs and find they aren't breeding (from my frequent tank intrusions) I'd consider a misting system then.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I made a short video to show the amount of fog I get. 
The tank has 2 circulation fans that don't let the fog accumulate. The video does not capture it but the fog reaches all the way to the other side of the tank.

I think you are overthinking the humidity part of your build. It is not as hard as you think to keep 60% humidity in a planted tank.

Here are a few good threads: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/220833-bad-idea-regarding-humidity.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/90220-misting-beginners.html


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

JPccusa said:


> I made a short video to show the amount of fog I get.
> The tank has 2 circulation fans that don't let the fog accumulate. The video does not capture it but the fog reaches all the way to the other side of the tank.
> 
> I think you are overthinking the humidity part of your build. It is not as hard as you think to keep 60% humidity in a planted tank.
> ...


Because I am keeping emersed aquatic plants I need higher constant humidity 85-95% range ideally. But thank you for the links.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> Because I am keeping emersed aquatic plants I need higher constant humidity 85-95% range ideally. But thank you for the links.


I think you should rethink your plants and think about what your frogs will need first and foremost. Being constantly in the 85-95% humidity range is not healthy for your frogs, especially in the long term.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jan 4, 2015)

Dev30ils said:


> I think you should rethink your plants and think about what your frogs will need first and foremost. Being constantly in the 85-95% humidity range is not healthy for your frogs, especially in the long term.


From my reading I was under he impression that the frog I wanted (azureus) did better with the higher humidity I'm aiming for.
joshsfrogs.com


> Humidity: Like most poison dart frogs, Azureus prefer a humidity range of 70 – 100%, but can tolerate humidity down to 50% for short periods of time if the frogs have access to water. Low humidity levels, especially without access to water, can quickly be fatal.


reptilesmagazine.com


> Dart frogs will be happy with the humidity close to 100 percent, but will tolerate it as low as around 80 percent, before they decide it’s too dry for their tastes and hide.


reptipro.com


> Humidity is important and you should mist your cage everyday. Ideally, the humidity needs to be maintained between 80-90 percent.



angelfire.com


> Shallow soaking containers as well as daily misting should provide the necessary 80% to 100% humidity.


And more sites I read trying to learn what I can about that particular breed.

*Please note: I am NOT trying to argue with you, just showing where I came to that conclusion from.*


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Don't worry, new people always come up with the same sources saying humidity needs to be near 100% all of the time. Most of these sources are old. If you go through the stuff on Josh's Frogs they still haven't changed the nomenclature of a lot of the frogs they sell, even though most of them were re-categorized between 2006-2011. 

Ideally your humidity should be between 60-85% and it should honestly remain on the lower end of the scale more often. Search the forum for "evaporative cooling" and you'll see why.


----------

